# "Spring" break (pic heavy)



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Last week I had the week off. Lovely fishing weather. I managed to catch fish every day, but virtually nothing big was brought to hand. I also managed to get skunked on bass at AEP for the first time. I caught some small bluegills, but no bass. I did see one toad of a bucketmouth, though. 

I started off Monday at Clear Creek, which was a good exercise in cleaning ice from my guides in 20-degree weather.










I lost the only brown I hooked at my feet, a small 7-8" brown trout. I did, however, manage to land a few of these! Yay.










Tuesday I hit up a local pond and managed some small bluegills on a slow bite.










Wednesday I caught a little snow bass and some more gills. $10 to anyone who can guess the fly I caught the bass on. (FWIW, nobody will guess correctly )



















Thursday I went to AEP. The first pond I hit has a little ice on it.










Luckily my kayak is a certified ice breaking vessel. But it was all for not much...no bass.










Friday was by far the best day, I caught over 40 gills and one was Fish Ohio. Here's the slab of the trip/week...which is sad. 



















At least I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Not bad to catch 'gills like that!
That bass looks like a PT Nymph catch.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

wabi said:


> Not bad to catch 'gills like that!
> That bass looks like a PT Nymph catch.


Incorrect!


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Seems like a fun week! I havent spent much time at the AEP ponds, but it seems like most the gills we got were loaded with black mites and judging from that 1 pic, u ran into the same thing. Are most the ponds there pretty much loaded with mites? BTW, Thats a cool kayak!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Great color on that little bass. I'll bet he took a parachute adams.


----------



## gobucks1130 (May 22, 2011)

A bad day of fishin' is better than a good day of working


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

montagc said:


> Last panfish looks like a redear...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


2nd to last was a redear. None of those fish pictured were from AEP, all I caught there were tiny 4-5" bluegills and I took no pics of them.

Still no correct answers on the bass, but like I said, nobody will likely get it. If no correct guesses after about 10 responses I'll let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I will guess a popper. It is the oddest thing I can think of.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> I will guess a popper. It is the oddest thing I can think of.


Negative. But good outside the box thought.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Bead head caddis 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kernal83 said:


> Bead head caddis
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Negative but another quality guess!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Haha saw one sticking out of one of those gills mouths but knew it couldn't be that simple 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I'll just say it. The new hot "must have" bass fly is a #14 yellow bodied soft hackle with a black wire rib.  Think Partridge and Orange pattern only with a yellow floss body and the black rib.

I keep some simple soft hackles around for when the bluegills get fussy and they always seem to do the trick. I started with that fly thinking the bite would be hard that day due to cold weather and snow melt coming into the pond, and the bass was the first taker!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm jealous, got the warmwater bug now!(although the water isn't so warm yet lol)

One of the biggest largemouths I caught on the fly(around 20in) was on a #14 caddis nymph. Totally unexpected.


----------

